# MYSQL JDBC;java.lang.ClassNotFoundException; Problem Eclipse



## vollkorn (13. Aug 2007)

Hallo Java-Fans,

ich hänge mich seit Tagen an dem gleichen Problem auf. Ich habe mein Projekt vorher mit Net Beans 5.5.1 angelegt und dieses nur nach Eclipse portiert. 
Mein Problem ist nun folgendes: 
Ich kann in meinem DatenLayer keinen JDBC treiber mehr laden, obwohl ich die entsprechende Libary aus verzweifelung wirklisch schon fast überall reinkopiert habe  Im Classpath steht ebenfalls der Pfad für die entsprechende Libary. Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter! Google liefert mir einige Treffer, allerdings hat mich bisher kein weg zum Ziel gebracht. Brauche eure Hilfe!
Hier ein auszug aus der Exception:


java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1358)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1204)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at badminton.DataAccessLayer.<init>(DataAccessLayer.java:31)
	at org.apache.jsp.main_jsp._jspService(main_jsp.java:76)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:393)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:320)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:230)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:104)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:261)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:581)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
13.08.2007 18:18:28 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke


Dann hier mein Quellcode: 
	
	
	
	





```
public DataAccessLayer() {
        try {
           
                //Treiber lesen
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.").newInstance();
            
            //Logwriter setzen
            DriverManager.setLogWriter(new PrintWriter("Dblog.log"));
      
            //Connection objekt zuweisen
            conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1/badminton", "dbuser", "xxx");
           
            //Testverbindung aufgaben
        
        } 
         catch (InstantiationException ex) {
                ex.printStackTrace();
            } catch (IllegalAccessException ex) {
                ex.printStackTrace();
            }
        catch (ClassNotFoundException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
        catch (FileNotFoundException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
       catch (SQLException ex) {
                ex.printStackTrace();
        }
```


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2007)

Project, Properties, Java Build Path, Libraries, Add External Jar,
Jar auswählen 

kannst du die Klasse im Programm importieren?
das dürfte bei "com.mysql.jdbc." natürlich schwer werden, 
meinst du
com.mysql.jdbc.Driver?


----------



## vollkorn (13. Aug 2007)

öhm joah ^^ die meine ich  passiert euch das auch mal öfters das man Stunden, gar Tage nach sowas sucht und hinterher ist es ein simpler Schreibfehler?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2007)

also mehr als Stunden ist wirklich bedenklich, dann lieber gleich im Forum fragen


----------

